
Putting Sugary Soda Out of Reach - af16090
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/08/well/eat/putting-sugary-soda-out-of-reach.html
======
grzm
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12875168](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12875168)

